# Local New Business Mailing Lists?



## mnchknlady (Oct 3, 2006)

When we started our business we got flooded w/ direct marketing - postcards, offers, etc. How do these people find out about all the new businesses? I've seen companies that offer this service but when I did a trial and searched their DB, our company wasn't even listed so how up-to-date could they be. Is there a free database somewhere? County office? Anyone know? 

Also, is it appropriate to ask for critiques of direct mail material on the forum? I have a postcard I'd be interested in getting feedback on before I have it printed.

Heather


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Heather, if you had to register your business locally with the local chamber of commerce (like for a business license or doing business as statement), they may have gotten your name from there.

Check out www.accudata.com (they sell various types of direct mailing lists that you can narrow the targeting based on many factors)

I also would check with your local chamber to see if they rent their mailing lists. They are a good organization to keep in contact with as well because it can get you involved more in the the local community and find events you can sponsor or provide tees for.

I got invovled in a local non profit because they had a cause I wanted to help out with. They said they wanted to print some t-shirts, so I let them know it's a service I could provide and gave a bid...that turns into a lot of word of mouth advertising.




> Also, is it appropriate to ask for critiques of direct mail material on the forum?


Sure thing  Feel free to post it in the Site Reviews/Design Reviews section of the forum here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=36


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Check your local news paper for new factitious names for business. You get them before they open their doors. Usually that is the first stage of opening a business.


----------



## mnchknlady (Oct 3, 2006)

badalou said:


> Check your local news paper for new factitious names for business. You get them before they open their doors. Usually that is the first stage of opening a business.


Idaho doesn't have that requirement. 

I have a list from the Chamber but it's not "new" businesses. I figured a good campaign would be to go after the new guys that don't have an established printer. Maybe get a bigger bang for my buck. 

Thanks!
Heather


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

We get our new business names out of the business first newspaper every week.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

One place they got us from was the whois information on our website. Some hosts offer a service to cloak this information nowadays (though sometimes they charge extra).


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Your local chamber should be able to help you. Also I believe what your wanting is called the book of lists. Try searching that for your area. Every major city has them.


----------

